

Windows 9's new Start menu demonstrated on video - dizzy3gg
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/12/6139255/windows-9-video-demo-features-start-menu

======
computerslol
As a user of both windows phone and windows on the desktop; I'd be much
happier if the desktop start screen experience were more like the phone one.

Phone: Here is a surface, arrange and size your tiles as you like, anywhere in
available space.

Desktop: Here are groups, size your tiles and we'll auto arrange them in
sequence in the group they are placed in.

You can be a touch more creative with the windows phone variant; and the
experience is more intuitive when you're shuffling your tiles around.

Then again, the windows phone start screen does not react to screen
orientation changes, meaning the surface you place your tiles on will never
change size or orientation. I can see how the concept of groups answer the
"how do we arrange to fill screen when orientation changes without bothering
the user too much" question quite neatly; but I hope another few meetings
around the drawing board on this issue can produce a more personal experience
(rather than the current compromise).

I'd be happy to enable an option to have more customization options, even if
it meant laying my tiles out twice (once for portrait, once for landscape).

I hope they don't do away with the start screen completely; I've gotten used
to it and rather like it. Operating a surface taught me it's value.

------
tofflos
Did anyone else read that as Windows 95's new Start menu?

~~~
dpweb
yes! deja vu too I remember clearly when they were showing it off in 1995.

